# Meyer set up



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of there CJ7 with a Meyer Plow. I need the lower mount and pump mount and I think that I have to make them but I need a picture please. Thanks


----------



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

*CJ with Meyer plow*

I've been looking around for a mount to swap my Meyer plow to 
a CJ or YJ but had no luck so I started collecting a few pics in 
case I ended up getting something fab'd up.

Here's a good picture of a frame mount alone.
One of an old CJ5.
Two of a CJ8, Scrambler.

Sorry, I don't have any measurements. If you make up a 
mount, please post measurements for the less creative of us.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

*Plow Set Up*

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Set-up for your CJ*

On eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Myer...ewItemQQcategoryZ63688QQitemZ8036192512QQrdZ1


----------

